# Cooling effect in 2km-thick ash plumes



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

"Plumes of volcanic ash blanketing New Zealand's airspace are more than 2km thick and could cool the country's climate. 

Only the tip of the Far North was not covered yesterday by the ash cloud from the Puyehue-Cordon Caulle volcano. 

The Civil Aviation Authority warned the particles would interfere with the airspace for at least the rest of the week, and ash would ebb and flow over the country for six days after the volcano ceases its largest explosions. 

National Institute of Water and Atmospheric Research (Niwa) physicist Ben Liley found the ash cloud first appeared 8.5km above New Zealand and in a 2km-deep layer. That has since risen to 10km, thickened, and been joined by lower emissions of ash. 

Climate scientist Jim Salinger said if sulphur dioxide in the plumes mixed with water it could cause some climate cooling in the next two months. 

"It is like putting a curtain around the hemisphere, which reflects the sunlight, and cools the air [below the ash]."


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Darla.R said:


> "Plumes of volcanic ash blanketing New Zealand's airspace are more than 2km thick and could cool the country's climate.
> 
> Only the tip of the Far North was not covered yesterday by the ash cloud from the Puyehue-Cordon Caulle volcano.
> 
> ...


The distance that the ash has travelled round the world is amazing. 

Thank goodness for Air New Zealand, who have continued flying between NZ and Oz, albeit at a lower height. I feel for the people in Tasmania, who must feel a bit stuck with Jetstar, Virgin Blue _and_ Qantas choosing not to fly.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

They think that Tasmanian services may resume tomorrow morning Topcat. It's been an inconvenience but far better safe than sorry, Qantas have a zero accident fatality rate and I think people want to keep it that way.

After Air NZ's engine blow-out scared the bejesus out of passengers a few days ago I think a 'she'll be right' approach to passengers safety may be a little misjudged. I do wonder what caused the "change in airflow" in the engine (it wasn't a bird strike) and if we'll ever be told what caused it.

Air NZ Boeing in emergency landing - national | Stuff.co.nz

Fortunately people have been able to use the Tasman ferries over to the mainland.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Chilean ash cloud returns*
Last updated 21:38 21/06/2011

*Qantas and Jetstar have suspended trans-Tasman and domestic flights as the Chilean volcanic ash cloud moves across the region again.*

The Puyehue-Cordon Caulle volcano began erupting on June 4 and grounded many New Zealand domestic and trans-Tasman flights last week.

The ash is now passing over Australia for a second time and New Zealand Civil Aviation Authority spokesman Bill Sommer said it was expected to approach the west of the North Island early tomorrow morning.

Qantas has suspended all trans-Tasman services until further notice and Jetstar has cancelled all trans-Tasman flights and domestic New Zealand flights until at least midday.

Air New Zealand was operating as scheduled to all domestic and international ports.

New Zealand Civil Aviation Authority meteorology manager Peter Lechner said the ash cloud was expected to be over New Zealand late tomorrow morning.

The plume would be between an altitude of 20,000 (6096m) and 40,000 feet, and was unlikely to disrupt flights, he said.

"That gives airline operators plenty of scope to carry on safe operations underneath the cloud."


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Darla.R said:


> They think that Tasmanian services may resume tomorrow morning Topcat. It's been an inconvenience but far better safe than sorry,


That's good news.



> Qantas have a zero accident fatality rate and I think people want to keep it that way.


True - but hardly a zero incident rate in the last couple of years. I think this has put the wind up them a bit, and maybe made them a bit over-cautious.



> After Air NZ's engine blow-out scared the bejesus out of passengers a few days ago I think a 'she'll be right' approach to passengers safety may be a little misjudged. I do wonder what caused the "change in airflow" in the engine (it wasn't a bird strike) and if we'll ever be told what caused it.


I don't think I'd interpret it in that way. There will always be the odd mechanical issue - and most of them do not put passengers at unacceptable risk. It's easy to put every blip down to the ash cloud.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

*Air NZ versus Quantas*

From the NZ Herald today


A Qantas spokesman says no one at the airline has said or implied that other airlines are operating unsafely. 

National carriers on both sides of the Tasman are crying foul over rumours as airline passengers battle the havoc caused by a volcanic ash cloud.

In an email to staff this week Air New Zealand chief executive Rob Fyfe said behind the scenes the carrier was battling a series of malicious rumours that it had six aircraft in a hangar with ash damage, another grounded in Australia and one requiring a nose cone replacement.

All the stories were a complete fiction, Fyfe said.

"Then at the end of the week, Qantas [chief executive] Alan Joyce sent an email to Qantas' eight million frequent flyer customers, trying to justify the decision by Qantas to ground many of its aircraft while all other airlines were flying and implying that airlines like Air New Zealand and Virgin Australia were operating unsafely."

In that email Joyce said: "As a valued frequent flyer I want to let you know why we have made these decisions when other carriers, including Virgin and Air New Zealand, have continued to operate."

But a spokesman for Qantas said no one at the airline, including Joyce, had said or implied at any point that other airlines were operating unsafely.

"We have simply stated our policy and noted that other airlines have their own processes," he said.

"We have also had to defend ourselves against false and cynical suggestions that cancelling flights for safety reasons is somehow a cost-saving measure, when in fact safety has been the only factor in our decisions and the disruption will come at significant cost to Qantas."

Qantas in a profit update this week said the disruptions from the volcanic ash were estimated to have cost the group A$21 million.

Sydney-based Macquarie analyst Russell Shaw said the ash cloud situation had heightened existing tensions between Qantas and Air New Zealand.

"They're pretty aggressive competitors on the Tasman," Shaw said. "You've seen from the press releases that they've been quite happy to have jibes at each other, which is all part and parcel of the international airline business."


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Darla.R said:


> They think that Tasmanian services may resume tomorrow morning Topcat. It's been an inconvenience but far better safe than sorry, Qantas have a zero accident fatality rate and I think people want to keep it that way.
> 
> After Air NZ's engine blow-out scared the bejesus out of passengers a few days ago I think a 'she'll be right' approach to passengers safety may be a little misjudged. I do wonder what caused the "change in airflow" in the engine (it wasn't a bird strike) and if we'll ever be told what caused it.
> 
> ...


Darla, I think you will find that engine malfunctions are not solely related to Air NZ, nor is it the fault of the individual airline as this article demonstrates.

Qantas and Rolls-Royce reach settlement | Official CIPS Magazine ? Supply Management


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

I see that Air NZ are the only airline flying, at least some people are still able to get in and out. With luck the cloud won't go round for a third time

Ash cloud: Air NZ up, other airlines down - Airlines - NZ Herald News

"The Chilean volcano's ash cloud appears to be settled over the country today, and possibly tomorrow, continuing the two weeks of flight disruptions. 

Qantas has cancelled all trans-Tasman and domestic New Zealand flights today because of the ash cloud still lingering from a Chilean volcano - and its subsidiary Jetstar has done the same. 

Pacific Blue has also cancelled its flights between the two countries today and tomorrow, and yesterday Chilean airline LAN says it would suspend its daily flights between Auckland and Santiago due to what it describes as "continuing uncertainty about volcanic ash cloud in New Zealand airspace". 

However, Air New Zealand said it was business as usual as its aircraft fly around and under the ash cloud, albeit at the cost of using more fuel."


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

*Boomerang*

Qantas had so many problems last year with flights returning or emergency landings, it was reported in the news that Qantas were thinking of replacing their kangaroo logo with a boomerang.


http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/na...bird-hits-engine/story-e6frf7l6-1225954967689


----------

